# Taking in a temp foster cat



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I would just play it by ear and see how they get along and if they seem to want to interact. When my mother-in-law brings her cat over, we keep her cat in a separate room, but then allow him to come out and interact. Usually our cat will keep her distance and just watch him. I think they would learn to get along. As long as you have a place to separate them if you need to, I think you will be fine.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

If you can, do a very slow introduction! We got our third cat (Oliver) a year ago. He was still a kitten, but a large kitten (Maine ****). Our other two cats (one male (Marcus), one female (Ellie)) was not happy with us at first. We kept Oliver in our master bathroom, separated from them for the first few days. Ellie and Marcus were kept outside the bedroom. We then let Oliver out into the bedroom and they were allowed to sniff and see under the door. We did this for a few days (though we should have done it longer). I then let Oliver out into the rest of the house. He was only allowed out under our supervision though. At night, we'd bring him back into the bedroom. 
Marcus did a lot of hissing, swatting and growling. I assume this is because he wasn't socialized as a kitten. We got him when he was 6 weeks old from the Humane Society. He wasn't in a cage with any other kittens so no kitten to kitten socialization and he was already full grown by the time we got Ellie. 
They get along okay now though every once in awhile, Marcus will hiss and growl at him. Oliver is like the annoying younger brother to them. He likes to throw his weight around (18 pounds vs 12-13 pounds) and sit on them.

So slow introduction, isolation, if you can scent swapping. Maybe even letting them see each other but through a window/screen door. It can be difficult to get cats to accept new cats into their territory.

Edit: Sorry, didn't read it was for a foster! We had a kitten we fostered years ago (trapped her in the parking lot) when we only had Marcus and Ellie. We kept her in the bathroom for most of the time. We did let her out every once in awhile, but the other cats chased her around a lot (she was still small) so we didn't ever keep her out.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She's here.
I have her set up in a spare room. She seems pretty friendly, she will let me pet her but isn't inclined to come out from under the bed yet.

My 2 boys are already sitting at the door meowing.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

If they are already at the door meowing and not hissing or growling, it may be easier than I thought! I would still maybe give it a few days to get used to each others scents. Maybe feed both of your cats by the door to have the associate her scent with food. Then if you feel comfortable, let them meet each other.

Good luck! And so great of you to do this for them!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My guys are super friendly outgoing cats. I've just never tried to have them meet another cat. She (foster Lily) is still under the bed.

I'm not going to do anything until at least this weekend. If she has settled some more, and hopefully tries to sniff them through the door, than maybe I'll open the door but have a baby gate to see their reaction to seeing each other.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was inside the room feeding her last night and my boys were sticking their paws under the door! She however was growling and hissing at them. So if there ever is an introduction, it's not going to be soon!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

It sounds like your cats are very friendly, but she is still scared. She has had the major adjustment and it will probably take her some time to relax. I think it is a good idea to take your cues from her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, she is very scared. She did eat and use the litterbox in her room overnight so that is good.
I went to the pet store today and got her some treats with some sort of pheromone or something in them to try to calm her down.
I don't really care about the cats meeting, but it makes me sad to see her so scared.
She still sniffs my fingers and lets me pet her under the bed.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

How are things going? Is the foster kitty acclimating okay?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She is a vey friendly little girl.
I try to go in there a few times a day to just spend paying attention to her. She's out from under the bed for the most part and loves attention.
She still growls and hisses whenever my guys are at the door so no introductions planned anytime soon


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm glad she is coming out from under the bed! She must be feeling less stressed than before. Knowing cats, she'll probably want to play with your boys on her last day there


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She's still doing great. Still no introductions yet. Guinness seems a little too "focused" when he has had a peak at her through the door. He's lived with cats for the 11yrs I've had him, but that stare makes me nervous about letting him meet her.

I've had the cat for 9 days now and the family hasn't called once to check on her. Does that seem odd? I'm not worried about them not reclaiming her on the 31st, but if it was my cat I would have checked on her.


----------

